# Anybody do anything like this for tight lining ?



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

For the late night bite I use glow sticks on the end of my rods so I can easily tell the bite by a far distance. Does anyone do something like this ? Or have another solution? 

**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

yes,I buy the necklace glow sticks from Walmart get the ones that are in the hard plastic case that protects them from getting activated by people picking up the pkgs, about a buck for five of them located in the toy department, they will last all night use ty wraps to hold them in place on your rods.............Doc


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Here's my set up 

**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

I found a small lighted "glow stick" it's battery powered it has a little hook on it. I hang it on my line list above the first eye from the reel. It is very easy to see it lift up when you get a bite. And when one runs with it it usually falls off. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

Yep. i do the same thing. Way better than a lantern IMO. Less bugs, wont blind you and wont spook shallow fish

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

I found these at walmart haven't tried them yet its a bell with a glowstick holder on it 







Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rmelz (May 24, 2011)

I use a clip on bell.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I can't use lights on my rod anymore...it drives me insane when the bats keep running into my line

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Buckeye Mo (Jun 20, 2012)

I bought a few LED strip black lights and hang them off the boat. Solar collector green line looks like glow in the dark weed eater string! Just recently bought 2 baitfeeder reels to try out as well,


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

what does mono look like under the black light


----------



## Buckeye Mo (Jun 20, 2012)

As long as it is labeled as fluorescent line, Ike that solar collector green, or the clear blue fluorescent, when the black light hits it, it looks like day-glow rope. 

I will see if I can get a good picture with my iPhone of some rods tonight under the black light.




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

thats an awesome idea I will employ next time I re-line my cat rods

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

i find the bait clicker works best, or a bell does pretty well for me


----------



## CatchFeesh (May 21, 2009)

My friend introduced me to the Trilene Big Cat line and had a blacklight on his boat. The lines illuminated very bright under the blacklight. So now when we bank fish I use a 6" battery powered blacklight and just set it under the lines and it's incredibly easy to see any activity. The problem is finding 6" blacklight bulbs but you can find some searching online.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Good ol' bait clicker and Coleman battery lantern here


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i like it the old simple way. just leave enough slack in your line to put a styrofoam cup down over the end of your rod. when a fish hits the cup will jump off the rod or if its in free spool you can hear the line paying out under the cup. just please take all your cups home with you when your done fishing. another thing you can do is tie the cup to your rod, then after you get a bite or check your bait you just put the cup back down over the rod tip.
sherman


----------



## Buckeye Mo (Jun 20, 2012)

My iPhone didn't take good pics of the line under blacklight, but if you search YouTube there are tons of videos of people doing it.

We had a blast last night on Buckeye Lake using black lights and bait feeder reels!

Just finished cleaning the fish and put just over 10lbs of filets in the freezer. Got enough to last me the rest of the summer.

Best of the night was my friends 30 inch 10 lb channel cat. That's the second fish ohio channel cat that we have boated in the lat week or so.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

I usually just use one of those clip on bells, or if slack lining a take a little piece of styrofoam cup and slip it on the line. Just watch the styrofoam and when it starts pulling out set the hook.

I really like the blacklight idea, and the styrofoam cup over the rod tip is another great idea.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

I'll try the cup idea tonight. 

Might just respool some of my spare rods with that glow line and try that as well. Seems like a cool idea. I have a blacklight sitting around here someplace....


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Google carp bite alarms. They go for anywhere from $30 on up. If you go this route, you'll need a bank stick to screw each one into. No more forked stick, no more bell. The rod rests on the alarm and the line rests on a sensor that will cause the alarm to beep/light up when you get a bite. If you get a long run it will keep beeping until the run stops or you pick up the rod.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just pin a small split to hold a bullet above it 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Normmouth (Sep 25, 2007)

I keep a couple tubes of glowstick braclets in the bag anf tape the to the rods if need be. 12 sticks per tube for $1.00. From shore I use my Carp Pod and Alarms which is great. I need to pickup a blacklight for the boat once I get a second battery.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Catfish connection sells 100 pack of 8 inch glowsticks meant for necklaces for kids. I have two rubber bands wrapped around each of my rods on the tip- that's how I attach them
To the rod. They cost 9.99 for the 100 pack.


----------

